# Erikoui's 2-sided PLL recognition Trainer!



## erikoui (Nov 25, 2012)

So,I made this Trainer for PLLs, it shows 2 sides and counts the time you need to recognise & perform.

It's all programmed in standard VB6, no need to install new stuff.


Screens:

StartUp:






Timer Start(notice the PLL name does not change)





timer stop(here the name is shown)





Download Link:
http://www.mediafire.com/?k7aszji0lbbep16


----------



## Saveti (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the trainer.


----------



## erikoui (Nov 25, 2012)

Saveti said:


> I have to sign up to download?



Fixed.


----------



## nqwe (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah!! Finally 
i even thought about programming it myself. Thanks very much!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 14, 2013)

is there any way I can get this to run on a Mac?


----------



## erikoui (Mar 14, 2013)

Meneghetti said:


> is there any way I can get this to run on a Mac?



I think there is something called WINE for mac, try googling it.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pretty good. You should make a two sided recognition program for all sorts of concepts. (ZBLL[I don't use that concept] F2L) just to name a few.


----------



## verdito (Mar 14, 2013)

is there some way to instead of using for PLL recognition, using it for bld images?


----------

